# Driver help needed



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all I guess this is the right place for this because most of it pertains to drivers. I Have a Computer that has an Acer F690GVM AMD690 chipset motherboard with integrated Ethernet controller identifying itself as Marvell Yukon 88E8056 & integrated ATI Radeon X1200 series Display adapter VGA/HDMI Audio is Realtek High Definition audio. Now I want to Upgrade from Win & 32 bit To Win & 64 bit to make full use of the 8 Gb of memory the motherboard can take.

Now i have run into a problem because 64 bit would go to a white screen after the first restart. But 32 bit completes install. I with help from Microsoft have tracked the problem down to 3 drivers. The Ethernet, audio & ATI HDMI audio. They are incompatible with the 64 bit OS. But there are updates. The Ethernet being the most troublesome It downloads with Alot of useless files & other stuff. I can't fiuger out how to get it to extract it. Also i need to load said drivers before i load the new OS. This is driveing me nuts. Any help appreciated. Acer wants. 129.99 just to talk to me.

-Matt


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://www.marvell.com/support.html


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks but I just get the same zip file with all the useless info in it. The instructions tell me how to update by way of device manager but that's with win 64bit installed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried downloading it through internet explorer,and what instructions are there


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

If i use internet explorer the read me files that open with firefox open with Internet explorer as for what the instrution detail.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is a puzzle I think you should pm BCCOMP with a link to your thread and ask him to look it over he is very good at this type of issue and can advise you better on how to resolve this


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the exact model of this Acer?
I am also assuming you are trying to install Win7 64 bit?

Have you run this scan to see if it can and what errors do you get omce the scan is completed:
http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Also, please do this:
Open the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the *error*>*Properties*>*Details Tab*
Scroll to *Hardware ID*
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Bill glad to see you


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

It is an Acer M3100-U3300A, & yes i want to install Windows 7 64 bit.

Also windows adviser gave me no errors. Just that i would need to do a custom install (files are backed up already)

here are the specs anyway.

Ethernet
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E0A105B&REV_20
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E0A105B
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&CC_0200

ATI HDMI audio
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00

Realtek audio
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0E0A&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0E0A

ATI radeon x1200
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791E&SUBSYS_0E0A105B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791E&SUBSYS_0E0A105B
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791E&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791E&CC_0300


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I checked the Acer site and they do *NOT* support Windows 7 (32bit & 64bit)

You also state that you wish to run 8GB of memory, but from Acer the board will only run up to 4GB Max

Lets see what I found

Your system specs:
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireM3100/AspireM3100sp2.shtml


> Memory Up to 4 GB DDR2 533/667/800 MHz SDRAM
> (dual-channel support on four DIMMs)


Try installing Windows 7 64 bit with just 4GB of memory and see if it will install. Then see if these drivers work.


*Ethernet Controller*

For the network driver you can get this from Marvell:
http://www.marvell.com/support.html
Under Chose Platform: *Windows 7 x64 (64bit)*
Part Number: *88E8056*

The one you want is:
*Windows 7 & Server 2008 R2 x64 (64-bit)* 
Windows Server 2008 R2 x64 (64-bit)
Windows 7 x64 (64-bit) 
8/31/10 
*11.28.6.3 *

From your screen shot you have version *11.27.1.3*

Download the file
It is a zip file so you need to extract (unzip) the file to a folder
Make a "new" folder, say in MY DOCUMENTS and name it Marvell LAN
Extract the file you download to the folder you made
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the Ethernet Controller error
Select Update
Guide windows to the folder (Marvell LAN) you made in MY DOCUMENTS.

I do not have a Win7 machine at my disposal at the moment, but it should allow you to choose the folder (Marvell Lan) you made.
I have check the "driver code" and it is a perfect match for your system, but the is no setup file so it needs to be manually installed through the Device Manager.

Your code:


> Ethernet
> PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E0A105B&REV_20
> *PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E0A105B*
> PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&CC_020000
> PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&CC_0200


Marvell's code:

```
Windows 7


%Yukon-4364.DeviceDesc% = SLYuk2CopGig_3B1A236D.ndi, PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0DF9105B
%Yukon-4364.DeviceDesc% = SLYuk2CopGig_3B1A236D.ndi, PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E09105B
[B][B]%Yukon-4364.DeviceDesc% = SLYuk2CopGig_3B1A236D.ndi, PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_0E0A105B[/B][/B]
%Yukon-4364.DeviceDesc% = SLYuk2CopGig_65C2B7F6.ndi, PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_101F17AA
%Yukon-4364.DeviceDesc% = SLYuk2CopGig_B057CDDE.ndi, PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_14951043
```
*Realtek audio*

Your code


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0E0A&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0E0A


Try the Realtek driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/
Select: High Definition Audio Codecs (Software)
Accept the agreement
Select: Vista, Windows7 Driver (32/64bits) Driver only (Executable file) R2.51 2010/8/3 73986k 

OR

The Acer Vista 64bit driver:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...62948&Step1=Desktop&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire M3100&OS=V01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_7

*ATI HDMI audio*
Your code


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00


You may also beable to get this driver from Realtek
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/
Select: High Definition Audio Codecs (Software)
Accept the agreement
Select: *ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.49 2010/6/11 19546k * from the list


As far as the Graphics (Radeon X1200), this maybe an issue

From AMD


> Note: AMD’s DirectX 9 ATI Radeon graphics accelerators are not officially supported under Windows 7. If the user chooses to, they can install the ATI Catalyst Windows Vista graphics driver under Windows 7. Please be aware that none of the new Windows 7 graphics driver (WDDM 1.1) features are supported (as the Windows Vista level graphics driver is limited to WDDM 1.0 level support).


From this link:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx

I did find this driver, but I am not able to look at the "codes" to see if they match yours. You may try this driver to see what happens:
http://driverscollection.com/?H=Radeon X1200&By=ATI
Select: Windows 7 64-bit from the chart
A "new" window will open
Click on the link:
*Download ATI Radeon X1200 Catalyst Software Suite v.10.2*
Another window will open
enter the "code" you see under *Enter Code from image:*
Download and install the driver.

The other option you may have is using the Acer Aspire M3100 Vista x64bit driver here:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...74948&Step1=Desktop&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire M3100&OS=V01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_7


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Success, Reducing to 4 GB was the key.Now i am getting a error when trying to connect to the net. I am guessing my cable modem is to old. It is a d-link DCM-202. The modem LED's light like they should indicating nothing is wrong. Under Device manager the LAN adapter is listed as working correctly & when i disconnect the modem Windows knows there is nothing plugged in to the LAN adapter. The error code is in the attached files


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if power cycling the modem will help.
Unplug the power from the modem
If it has a battery backup remove the battery

Wait a minute

Reinstall the battery (If it applies)
Plug in the Modem
Allow the modem to power up

See if you can connect to the net.

Bill


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Doesn't work. I still get the same check modem Then LAN does not have a valid ip address error. But i can plug the modem into the computer i am using now Win 7 32 bit & it works without having to power cycle it first.


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got around That by installing a D-Link pci network card. Good ole D-Link I can always count on them for reliable hardware. Now i just need to install the audio drivers & i'm finished.


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Now my SD card reader has stopped working. It is an internal card reader with a USB slot in the same device. When i put a Flash drive into the usb slot the computer will detect it But it will not detect the memory card


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is in error in the Device Manager?
Please post the Hardware ID's.

Bill


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

I might be missing it But i don't see the device. My other computer dosn't have a card reader so i have nothing to compare it to. But if i pull the reader out it has these 2 part numbers on it

acer p/n:cr.10400.002

io p/n:glf-680-070-125


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried another memory card?

What is listed under Human Interface Device?


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

3 USB input devices & 2 HID compliant consumer devices all listed as working proplery & yes i tried another SD card & an XD card nothing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you run Everest (under my signature) and attach the full report?
Copy and paste the report to notepad (or word) and use the Go Advanced option to attach the report.

Bill


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here it is I have been at neighbors dog sitting or i would have gotten to is sooner.

EDit: Drat the only thing i have is notepad. Word 2000 doesn't work with the OS
The file size is 4.11 the limit is 3.00


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try spliting the file ie copy and paste it to 2 folders


----------



## Matt784 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good idea! why didn't i think of that.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check to make sure the card reader is connected to the motherboard.
Disconnect and reconnect the card reader connection.

What is listed under My Computer?
Your report shows no errors


----------

